# Can lights vs Flush Mount LED



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Are you talking about the bulb stick past the trim? If so, just adjust the can. We always recess the bulb.


No. I was referring to some of the kind that go into junction boxes or cans and stick down a lot. I think they are ugly.

It's like the retrofit trim style but because it can fit into a J box they don't recess into the ceiling and I just don't like the look.

I always recess the bulb on a can with normal baffle style trim ring as well.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Only used the puck style in a retro as of yet. I think they are a great solution to lighting in a cathedral ceiling. Thin enough you can put them between the insulation and drywall. Seen way to many cans have condensation issues in cathedral ceilings.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

So you guys aren't worried about having to match if one of them goes out? These things are changing so rapidly and it seems like they change the style and color too much.

That and the price of them versus just an LED bulb has kept me away from them.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So you guys aren't worried about having to match if one of them goes out? These things are changing so rapidly and it seems like they change the style and color too much.
> 
> That and the price of them versus just an LED bulb has kept me away from them.


The cost of a bulb and baffle starts to match up closer to the cost of a retrofit trim I believe.

Again, I like the look of the retrofit trim more than a bulb. Personal preference? I have had the thought that we should buy one extra and leave it with the client so that for $15 they have a spare in case one is faulty and burns out early. Never done it though.

So no real good answer to your point on the changing designs. I guess you're screwed if you need that perfect match and it's 10 years down the road.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So you guys aren't worried about having to match if one of them goes out? These things are changing so rapidly and it seems like they change the style and color too much.
> 
> That and the price of them versus just an LED bulb has kept me away from them.


Not as of yet...I make sure to match bulb color temps. I also prefer to use supply house brands over what the box stores sell...a little less brand turnover. I prefer 2700k for bulbs. I will say a can and led trim/bulb is still my preferred go to because of future changes. 

The puck style I linked have a good purpose and have a similar look. 

The surface mount aren't my favorite visually but also have their place. We did a small interior reno that had in ceiling cable heat. Being able to use the surface mount leds got us a close to can look without having to risk cutting cans into the ceiling.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> The cost of a bulb and baffle starts to match up closer to the cost of a retrofit trim I believe.
> 
> Again, I like the look of the retrofit trim more than a bulb. Personal preference? I have had the thought that we should buy one extra and leave it with the client so that for $15 they have a spare in case one is faulty and burns out early. Never done it though.
> 
> So no real good answer to your point on the changing designs. I guess you're screwed if you need that perfect match and it's 10 years down the road.


My concern isn't for 10 years down the road. I have had to return several models in the past 5 years. Sometimes they start to flicker and other times just go out.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Not as of yet...I make sure to match bulb color temps. I also prefer to use supply house brands over what the box stores sell...a little less brand turnover. I prefer 2700k for bulbs. I will say a can and led trim/bulb is still my preferred go to because of future changes.
> 
> The puck style I linked have a good purpose and have a similar look.
> 
> The surface mount aren't my favorite visually but also have their place. We did a small interior reno that had in ceiling cable heat. Being able to use the surface mount leds got us a close to can look without having to risk cutting cans into the ceiling.


I only use 2700k as well.

I will have to look at the retro kits again.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Here can plus LED trim is $11 with, for a $6 IC can and a commercial electric T65 4 pack for $18. Without the poco instant discount the 4 packs are $35. Fastest install of any option I know of too. No adjusting.

I've installed several hundred and always give a couple spares to the HO but as far as I know none have failed yet.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So you guys aren't worried about having to match if one of them goes out? These things are changing so rapidly and it seems like they change the style and color too much.
> 
> That and the price of them versus just an LED bulb has kept me away from them.


I like to put a couple of can lights in a closet or even set somewhere as a spare, just for that reason. 




TNTSERVICES said:


> I only use 2700k as well.
> 
> I will have to look at the retro kits again.


That is a natural incandescent bulb color. Myself I prefer right around 3000K, but nothing higher. Also like them on a dimmer with around 900 lumens to brighten up a room for cleaning or locating items.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I only use 2700k as well.
> 
> I will have to look at the retro kits again.


Rob,

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-TW-...wnlight-DRDL6-06227009-12DE26-1C100/205337184

These things are incredible.

Just don't buy them out from under me since I usually have to go to 4 different HD's to pick them all up when I'm on trim out.

The Naperville HD is a joke recently since I believe Jeff doesn't work there anymore.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Rob,
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-TW-...wnlight-DRDL6-06227009-12DE26-1C100/205337184
> 
> ...


I like how that looks!

And if I do I will sell them to ya at a reasonable markup!

I still need to get these offsets to ya!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

rselectric1 said:


> Rob,
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-TW-...wnlight-DRDL6-06227009-12DE26-1C100/205337184
> 
> ...


That's what we use as our standard as well. Love them. Also can buy them on Amazon.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Installed three cans today. Couldn't find the Cree. I use Ecosmart LED bulbs in my home and have never had a problem, so I bought these and tried them out.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart...ecessed-Trim-3-Pack-DL-N14A10FR1-50/206668096


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Ive bought a few on amazon. good product and price point. 2 day shipping. I also have bought some 4 inch 3000k slims I use in bulkheads.

https://www.amazon.com/YUURTA-Dimma...174057&sr=8-4&keywords=4+inch+slim+downlights


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Installed three cans today. *Couldn't find the Cree.* I use Ecosmart LED bulbs in my home and have never had a problem, so I bought these and tried them out.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart...ecessed-Trim-3-Pack-DL-N14A10FR1-50/206668096


:laughing::laughing: I just cleaned Naperville out a few days ago. I bought all 30 something they had for a basement trim! Then had to go to Woodridge to get the rest.

Sorry.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> :laughing::laughing: I just cleaned Naperville out a few days ago. I bought all 30 something they had for a basement trim! Then had to go to Woodridge to get the rest.
> 
> Sorry.


I was at Woodridge....ya snake.


----------



## Robin F (Jul 4, 2017)

I've worked with similar products, though not the specific model shown here. 

Pros: Integral LED fixtures are easy and quick on the instal side of things for sure. And with the new air seal regulations here in BC it is surely a time saver for the carpenters. Every recessed housing now requires not only a vapour bag, but the entire perimeter around the housing must have solid backing for acoustic seal. So, a box mounted fixture certainly has an advantage on labor savings. 

Cons: Because the housing and luminaire are integral, when the LED fails (and it will eventually), the entire fixture will need replacing. Also, if the customers tastes change a few years down the road, they cannot simply just replace the trim kit, they have to replace the whole fixture. Someone else on the forum also mentioned the uneven range of dimming over multiple fixtures on a single dimmer. With the rapid growth of LED technology, we also should expect some new developments in that arena. With an integral LED fixture, the only option for upgrading is complete replacement of the fixture, not just the lamp. 

Conclusion: My preference is still for the traditional can but with an LED lamp. The cost is about the same, but affords more long term flexibility.


----------



## CBJenkins (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree that there is a good pro and some cons to it, but I definitely have deleted the can light out of all my lighting designs and installs. Unless some GC or Customer insists on Cans.

Pros:
+Install is faster and more efficient. Use a hole saw and throw up a blue 4" cut in box.
+Can install lighting in areas of housing not accessible with can lights.
+You can install any other light for replacement for the future technologies.
+Gets rid of bulky Can lights


Cons:
+Current LED technology is not very good for the actual Luminaires.
+Dimming will cause a noticeable flicker for majority of the lights. But also happens with E24 led bulbs
+New Technology and is changing, but I still think the standard lighting outlet will stay the same.

My customers love them and I also warn them about the flickering, etc.

Also, watch make sure you don't install lazer beams in peoples homes. High Kelvin and bad light spectrum's harm humans. Make sure there is a CRI rating of at least 80%.


----------



## Josep Tito (Aug 18, 2017)

Sounds great. Do you know where I can find them at best rates for electrical contractors in Cypress TX?


----------



## CBJenkins (Dec 12, 2013)

Amazon.com is where I buy mine.


----------

